
Malariaspot.org A game to help diagnose malaria - alfonsodev
http://malariaspot.org
======
alexandrerond
I have the feeling Evgeny Morozov could have included this in his "To save
everything, click here"
[http://clickherethebook.com/](http://clickherethebook.com/)

